# Anyone like hockey here?



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kind of like asking a room full of guitarists if they like music...







GO HABS GO

Edit: just realized there's a whole forum for sports...sorry!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

fret15 said:


> GO HABS GO
> 
> Edit: just realized there's a whole forum for sports...sorry!



you rang? :wave:
(Canuck fan here)

gotta love the roll Burrows has been on - 6 goals in the last two games


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cradle Leafs fan here. My mother attended games in her youth as she lived near MLG, my Dad was always a fan, as were my older sibblings. I had no choice, it's just what we did, cheer for the Leafs. I have a Leafs mousepad, couch throw, piggy bank, jerseys, hat...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

puckhead said:


> you rang? :wave:
> (Canuck fan here)
> 
> gotta love the roll Burrows has been on - 6 goals in the last two games


Get Robson street ready! (hope they got all the blood cleaned off the ice from last night-2 nasty ones! At least Sami came back and played the rest of the game).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love hockey. I was a Bruins fan from 68 till 1988. Somehow migrated over to the Leafs after my son was born and took an interest in hockey. Why didn't I stay a Bruins fan?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

tapestrymusic said:


> At least Sami came back and played the rest of the game).


that was about an inch away from being really, really ugly.

Saturday's game should be a doozy. A battle with the Flames for the division lead.
both teams playing pretty well, both goalies on fire. :smilie_flagge17:

Go Canucks Go!


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

puckhead said:


> that was about an inch away from being really, really ugly.
> 
> Saturday's game should be a doozy. A battle with the Flames for the division lead.
> both teams playing pretty well, both goalies on fire. :smilie_flagge17:
> ...


Should be a war tomorrow. Finally some decent hockey to watch with some intensity. Been a 'Nucks fan since 1970 and suffering every year since! This year??


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

leafs guy here. 
im not a glued to the screen watcher, unless its an important game, but i tune in to every game- even if im reading the forum or playing guitar or something while its on-


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll admit that I'm not the Worlds greatest hockey fan, but watching the final of the Canada-USA World juniors the other night drive it home to me how crappy the regular NHL games are. That was true hockey - end to end action and chances galore. Admittedly I'm in Ottawa, and the atmosphere at a Sens game is similar to a euchre game, but how the NHL expects people to pay top dollar to watch overpaid pros go through the motions is beyond me?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'll admit that I'm not the Worlds greatest hockey fan, but watching the final of the Canada-USA World juniors the other night drive it home to me how crappy the regular NHL games are. That was true hockey - end to end action and chances galore. Admittedly I'm in Ottawa, and the atmosphere at a Sens game is similar to a euchre game, but how the NHL expects people to pay top dollar to watch overpaid pros go through the motions is beyond me?


Those junior games were great! Hungry, ambitious, talented, driven players with heart and skills. Best hockey I've seen since the women's olympic games.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Leaf fan and player..but not together...

Was watching the JR's in the pre camp camp and the speed you see on TV is nothing compared to standing on the side lines...Those guys are jet powered!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love hockey (good hockey).

What I don't love is hockey fighting.


I good game for me is one with ZERO fights and very few penalties.

I actually prefer Olympic hockey and to go one step further, I think WOMEN's Olympic hockey is fantastic.


I go to four or five NHL games a year in various cities across the continent.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Been a Habs fan forever, will be a Habs fan until I die. Through good times and bad times, I will always support the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dufe32 said:


> Been a Habs fan forever, will be a Habs fan until I die. Through good times and bad times, I will always support the Montreal Canadiens.


You and my dad. He has pictures of him with Belliveau, Cornoyer and LeFleur.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I actually prefer Olympic hockey and to go one step further, *I think WOMEN's Olympic hockey is fantastic.*


wow. I can't say I've ever heard THAT before.

for me, the pinnacle of hockey is what we saw in the close games at the World Juniors. These kids leaving everything out there on the ice, hard hitting every shift. every shift is a battle.

The highest level of womens' hockey seems like somewhere between bantam and midget rep leagues (15 - 17 year olds).
Scrums that sort of follow the puck, few people have a great shot, so many goals are just kind of 5 or 6 people slapping at the puck in a scramble by the net.
your mileage may vary, of course.

(and I do like a good scrap every now and then)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Been watching hockey longer than I've played guitar, but I can't skate that well, so I don't play anymore.

But even if I could skate--I'd still play guitar...
And even though I can't skate--I still watch hockey.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I love watching the Sens play (win or lose) when they're able to ice a healthy lineup... Alfresson, Spezza, Foligno, and Michalek out. And now it looks like we can add Winchester and Kuba to the list. Frustrating.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

puckhead said:


> wow. I can't say I've ever heard THAT before.
> 
> for me, the pinnacle of hockey is what we saw in the close games at the World Juniors. These kids leaving everything out there on the ice, hard hitting every shift. every shift is a battle.
> 
> ...



The world Junior championship game was indeed good hockey (all except for the sieve we had in net).


My mileage regarding women's hockey does seem different than yours.

IMO it's much more passing and shooting than taking the body all the time as it is with men's hockey.

Then again, lots of people didn't enjoy the Russian style of play when they first came over and schooled us. We had to batter them down before we could beat them. Yeah, I cheered for Canada but they showed us how to pass the puck and made us look like beginners at first.


And I don't think there's such a thing as "a good scrap". It's called "assault". Great example for kids.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

"The highest level of women's hockey seems like somewhere between bantam and midget rep leagues."

Unfortunately sir, you are wrong. I always go back home to Calgary to spend Christmas with my parents, and from Boxing Day to New Year's Day there is a Midget AAA tournament with some of the best teams in North America attending. Many of the players on these teams go to the big show; players I have seen at the tournament include Zach Parise and Sidney Crosby. My dad still loves his hockey so we always go and catch a few games. This year we were lucky enough to see the Canadian Women's Olympic team play against last year's defending champions as an exhibition for Hockey Canada. The women's team absolutely killed the boys. They were clearly faster on their skates, could even shoot harder than the boys, and were actually more physical (meaning they were willing to take they boys off the puck using their bodies rather than the straight stick checks the boys were using). 7-1 for the girls.

Now, had they been playing full contact hockey, the boys would have stood a far better chance due to the physical advantage that men have. However, that's beside the point. They were able to outplay the boys no questions asked.

"It's called 'assault'. Great example for kids."

Agreed. Don Cherry should not be releasing his highlight videos featuring fights. All kids want to do at their next pond hockey game is beat on each other after they've seen it. I sure did when I used to watch HNIC and Don was way younger.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

NOt really, but I usually say my favourite team is whoever is playing against the Leafs - I get to win most of the time that way. 9kkhhd


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You get Canada vs the US in women's hockey--and it's a good game--quite entertaining.

Women's hockey's come a long way.

Yes most other nations are still kind of struggling, but Sweden is improving, and a few others.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Nohtanhoj said:


> "The highest level of women's hockey seems like somewhere between bantam and midget rep leagues."
> 
> Unfortunately sir, you are wrong. I always go back home to Calgary to spend Christmas with my parents, and from Boxing Day to New Year's Day there is a Midget AAA tournament with some of the best teams in North America attending. Many of the players on these teams go to the big show; players I have seen at the tournament include Zach Parise and Sidney Crosby. My dad still loves his hockey so we always go and catch a few games. This year we were lucky enough to see the Canadian Women's Olympic team play against last year's defending champions as an exhibition for Hockey Canada. The women's team absolutely killed the boys. They were clearly faster on their skates, could even shoot harder than the boys, and were actually more physical (meaning they were willing to take they boys off the puck using their bodies rather than the straight stick checks the boys were using). 7-1 for the girls.
> 
> ...


The Olympic womens' team - the top 20 female players in the nation - gearing up for the Olympics managed to take on a bunch of average 15-17 year olds in an exhibition game where the boys weren't allowed to play the game properly. (ie hitting - well, except for Phaneuf's little bro). However, that same midget team (Calgary Buffaloes) beat them in a November exhibition game. 

I have also played against club level women hockey players (not Olympic caliber, but they were in the top national league at the time) - and they were for the most part completely lost. 

Look at it this way... when the TOP female players are looking for an exhibition game to get tuned up for the Olympic games, they look for games against 15-17 year old boys rep teams. If they were better, they would play against Junior B squads at the very least. I stand by my statement.

fwiw - I am glad the womens' game is improving. i look forward to a time when the gold medal game includes someone other that Can vs USA. I hope my own daughter plays the game when she's older.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> fwiw - I am glad the womens' game is improving. i look forward to a time when the gold medal game includes someone other that Can vs USA. I hope my own daughter plays the game when she's older.


Last Olympics the Swedes upset the US in women's hockey, and won the silver, and they've improved.

Hey I remember a guys vs girls floor hockey game in grade 4 or 5 where the game was stopped early to be merciful. It was something like 13-0 in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

This past summer I had the pleasure of skating with the Austrailian womans hockey team. For a team of hockey players they sure looked like girls, girly girls with all the model stuff going on including the size. Only a couple girls on defence were bigger and and by that I mean 5-10 maybe.

The first game we played was pickup, them VS us and it was even. A few weeks later we played a game they beat us 4-2. The last game we played we sat in the room and decided there were no girls on the ice.
We were tied at the end and won in a shoot out, would of loved to keep playing but the Zamboni wanted us out fast.

We had 3 AAA's, two ex OHL's and a mix of fast to ok players.
The Beaa was very tasty after!


----------

